# [gelöst] WPA und der rt2500-Treiber

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich benutze eine WLAN-Karte, die mit dem rt2500-Treiber läuft. Als Router hab ich die AVM FritzBox. Wenn ich die Verschlüsselung auf WEP stelle, dann funktioniert das Netzwerk einwandfrei. Es wäre auch WPA2 verfügbar und ich würde das gern verwenden... nur wie bekomm ich's zum Laufen? Ich habe schon wpa_supplicant ausprobiert, aber scheinbar unterstützt das nicht den rt2500-Treibe (bzw. ich hab nicht gecheckt, wie man's konfigurieren muß!).

Wär wirklich super, wenn mir jemand mit dem Problem weiterhelfen könnte... ich würde nur ungern mein WLAN nur mit WEP verschlüsseln!

MfG, Libby

Edit: Titel mit [gelöst] versehenLast edited by l3u on Sun Oct 02, 2005 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

Die Wireless-Extensions im Kernel 2.6.13 unterstützen jetzt WPA2, ich glaube es hapert da noch im Userland, aber der Kernel könnt schon alles.

Habe leider den IPW2200 im Laptop, ieee80211 versteht sich damit auch noch nicht...ätz

----------

## l3u

Es müßte ja nicht mal WPA2 sein... ich wär ja schon mit WPA an sich zufrieden!

----------

## boris64

Hi, 

ich habe die (wahrscheinlich) gleichen Komponenten (WLan-Karte+AVM Fritzbox Wlan irgendwas)

und bei mir lief WPA2+AES auch nicht, ebenso allerdings unter WindowsXP :/

Mittlerweile wird meine Vermutung immer grösser, dass der wahre Schuldige

für dieses Problem auf dem Hausflur wohnt: ja, genau, eventuell die Fritzbox?!

mfg, Boris

PS: WPA+TKIP läuft hier unter Windows einwandfrei, ich werde das auch mal 

unter Gentoo checken und dann die Tage Bericht abgeben...

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Also an der Fritzbox liegt es nicht. Ich habe hier eine Fritzbox Wlan und eine MSI-Wlan-PCI Karte (mit RT2500 Chip) und WPA2 mit AES laufen. Allerdings lÃ¤uft der Rechner wo die Wlan-Karte drinsteckt mit Windoof. Lief aber auch erst richtig nachdem ich die letzte Firmware von AVM aufgespielt und der Windoof-Kiste den neuesten Treiber von Ralink spendiert hatte.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## b3rT

für wpa bei der rt2500 brauchst du wpa_supplicant nicht, da es im treiber schon integriert ist(hardware wep und wpa encoding). wpa-psk ist sehr einfach einzurichten, indem die RT2500STA.dat angepasst wird (hier meine als beispiel):

```

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

WirelessMode=0

TXBurst=0

TurboRate=0

BGProtection=0

ShortSlot=0

TxRate=0

PSMode=CAM

# All parameters below can be set by iwconfig in the if-pre scripts

# if required or enabled here if you wish

# Anything enabled here will be used when EVEN the net interface is brought up

# this will undo any iwconfig pre-up settings.

#SSID=OFFICEWAPG

#NetworkType=Infra

#Channel=1

AuthMode=WPAPSK

EncrypType=TKIP

#DefaultKeyID=1

#Key1Type=0

#Key1Str=

#Key2Type=0

#Key2Str=

#Key3Type=0

#Key3Str=

#Key4Type=0

#Key4Str=

#WPAPSK=abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

#RTSThreshold=2312

#FragThreshold=2312

PSMode=CAM

#RFMON=0

ProfileID=PROF001

SSID=xxxx

NetworkType=Infra

PreambleType=Auto

RTSThreshold=2312

FragThreshold=2312

Channel=0

Radio=1

WPAPSK=xxxxxxxxx

```

oder noch einfach gehts mit RaConfig2500, dem konfigurations-frontend, welches gleich mit dem treiber mitkommt. wegen wpa2 hab ich mich noch nicht umgeschaut und weiss nicht, ob es schon unterstützt wird.

----------

## l3u

Was ist dann mit /etc/conf.d/wireless? Muß ich nur die /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA.dat anpassen und dann /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start?

----------

## b3rT

nagut, da war ich ein wenig faul. ich starte die wlan karte nicht über das net-init-script (lief irgendwie nicht so richtig und hatte dann auch keine lust mehr daran rumzubasteln). habe in die modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

```

rt2500
```

und in local.start 

```

ifconfig ra0 up

iwconfig ra0 rate 54M

dhcpcd ra0

```

eingetragen. beim laden des moduls wird nur die RT2500STA.dat als konfigurations-file benutzt (die bei mir aber in /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/ liegt. habe jedoch auch nicht das ebuild benutzt, sondern die cvs selbst kompiliert).

----------

## l3u

Coole Sache! Funktioniert tatsächlich :-) Danke für die Tips! Ich bin an dem zeugs gestern echt fast verzweifelt, dabei geht das ja alles sooo einfach *freu*

----------

## b3rT

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Coole Sache! Funktioniert tatsächlich 

 

hehe, na sag ich doch  :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

Nur, falls noch jemand über diesen Thread stolpern sollte:

Ich hatte dann auch noch das Problem, daß plötzlich bei "ifconfig ra0 up" die Fehlermeldung "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt" kam. Das konnte ich dann damit beheben, daß ich im BIOS den Schalter "Plug and Play BIOS" deaktiviert habe (google sei Dank ;-).

----------

## boris64

Hast du das ganze denn jetzt auch als WPAPSK/AES(sprich WPA2) laufen?

Unter Windows funktioniert das nun schonmal bei mir, wobei ich die neueste

Treiberversion und die Originaltools von Ralinktech.com nutzen musste

(siehe auch den Post von s.hase, die Fritzbox macht nun auch mit dank Firmware vom 30.09.  :Smile: ).

Leider kann ich "RaConfig2500" nicht benutzen, da auch der benutzte CVS-Treiber 

(rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com) scheinbar nicht 

mehr so ganz mit den neuesten Kernelsnapshots(2.6.14_rc3-gitx) funktioniert.

Der Syslog wird dabei mit folgender Meldung zugekleistert

```
ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
```

und RaConfig beendet sich selbst mit der Nachricht, dass es die Netzkarte nicht findet :/

Tja, und nun? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Originaltreibern Ralinktech.com?

----------

